# Trimming Tegus Toe Nails?



## casanoveh (Apr 12, 2011)

So my Tegus nails have gotten outta hand. I feel like it's almost getting to the point where these guys are gonna start scarring me from these deep scratches. Anyway I was just wondering if any of you guys have tried trimming your reptiles nails? I've got a set of dog nail clippers I can use. Both of my tegus are very chill, but I'm not trying to piss em off enough that they try and bite me or something!
Anyway, if you've been through this......
How did it go? Was it successful? Any problems? Any Suggestions?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 12, 2011)

_Grinding is usually better,.. even if you clip the nail first and then round it off with a Dremel or something. Sometimes nails are still sharp after clipping even with other animals so they need to be rounded off or dulled down. They do have a quick so only clip the tip of the nails. Definitely have some styptic powder on hand just in case you clip too much.

http://www.tegutalk.com/archive/index.php/thread-7378.html

If your able to get it outside on a harness and leash to walk on some concrete with a little tension on the leash,.. that works also.
_


----------



## casanoveh (Apr 12, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks a lot


----------



## Kebechet (Apr 12, 2011)

I actually just took mine to the groomer today to get his nails trimmed. He was totally chill, just sat on my shoulder while she clipped them. She quicked a couple of the nails, but nothing major. Even then, he just sat there. He raised his foot a little, to take pressure off of it when it happened, but not thrashing, nothing. If you have a pretty chill Tegu, it shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 12, 2011)

My Tegu's enclosure is sealed with Drylok, which has a concrete-like finish. He digs at the bottom enough to keep his nails rounded.


----------



## casanoveh (Apr 15, 2011)

Just trimmed myself. Wow that was way easier and smooth than I expected


----------



## Bwindi (Apr 15, 2011)

I put sand paper around the log that my gu' has to climb up on to to bask everyday. I increase the grain of the sand paper as he gets older. It works great! You can hear him slide off the log from the other side of the house! haha

I am not sure how well this will work with older tegus but it has worked for me so far!


----------

